# do it hard or go home



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Wiggins after Paris Roubaix! 

Now THAT is weight saving


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Wiggo certainly went all in on his weight loss.


----------



## spoonhead (Apr 6, 2009)

Consider my mind blown!!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That's worse than the picture of Chicken with his shirt off after the TDF. I'm not a doctor or a physical trainer so I can't tell with certainty, but that looks like major muscle atrophy. 

CHL


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Now get him to wear low cut socks and it would look even worse!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow... I wonder if he tries to sustain that year round.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> Wow... I wonder if he tries to sustain that year round.



I dunno, but I bet right there he's realizing sustaining it for Roubaix was not such a great idea.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Those legs look photoshopped.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

ghost6 said:


> Those legs look photoshopped.



that crossed my mind, but its from the garmin team website its official.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

muscleendurance said:


> that crossed my mind, but its from the garmin team website its official.



If it's real, he needs treatment.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

that can't be real.

You have to be losing so much power at that point of emaciation. I've also heard of his dieting technique and can't say I'm a fan.

It would be much more beneficial to diet more slowly and retain more muscle mass. You can lose muscle a **** load faster than you can put it on.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Zilla said:


> that can't be real.
> .


it is, get over it


----------



## Finbar (Oct 8, 2008)

the really sickening thing is that he lost even more weight for the Tour...


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

professional cycling has got some serious problems.


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow. when you get to that kinda weight your body starts getting weak, not strong, and even if he can function like that, being that low body fat percent will actually cause joint pain


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

what ever would make cyclists think they could waste away and reincarnate themselves as a different type of rider???


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice stems, if that was a chick I'd totally do her.


----------

